
Unauthorized unlocking of smartphones becomes illegal Saturday | Crave - CNET - SonicSoul
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57565730-1/unauthorized-unlocking-of-smartphones-becomes-illegal-saturday/
======
SonicSoul
looks like it was initially deemed legal by DMCA, but this decision has been
reverted:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/jailbreaking-
now-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/jailbreaking-now-legal-
under-dmca-for-smartphones-but-not-tablets/)

